# Every Anime Opening Ever Made



## Jamstruth (Dec 11, 2010)

A compilation of a lot of cliches in anime openings. its quite funny because I recognise so much of it with "Yep, that's basically what happens". 

1) Look up scenery

2)Walking, tonnes of walking

3) Eyes, Eyes, Eyes..

4)Turn head and face camera

5)Stare indefinitely at something

6)Have something landing on your head.

That's pretty much the recipe for an anime opening.
What do you guys think?


----------



## mameks (Dec 11, 2010)

See this before, but it's still amusing. :3


----------



## basher11 (Dec 11, 2010)

i love that video XD


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 11, 2010)

But what else can you do? Not have them moving at all/ no emotions/no pizazz, how bout no opening at all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cool vid tho.


----------



## Yumi (Dec 11, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> But what else can you do? *Not have them moving at all/ no emotions/no pizazz*, how bout no opening at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha. that'd make a unique/odd new type of opening for some anime...Bo-bo-bobobo? xD

Anyway, such an awesome vid. The recipe will live long and forever.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

omg my head almost burst with all these information xD


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 11, 2010)

the video is delightful and if anyone is curious the song comes from Oban star racers OVA.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 11, 2010)

this was posted on sankaku like weeks ago...


----------



## Mazor (Dec 11, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> this was posted on sankaku like weeks ago...


----------



## Wombo Combo (Dec 11, 2010)

Hair blowing in the wind, yep looks like every anime opening.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 12, 2010)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > this was posted on sankaku like weeks ago...


I apologise I didn't realise I couldn't post an amusing video I discovered if it had been posted on another site! OH HEAVENS!! WHAT A FOOL I'VE BEEN!!


----------



## Dangy (Dec 12, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-SPANK-


----------



## mameks (Dec 12, 2010)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> the video is delightful and if anyone is curious the song comes from Oban star racers OVA.


Your avatar lagged my internetz when I opened this the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jamstruth: bad boy for posting old stuff that some people might not have seen.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 12, 2010)

the slayers openings are the only good openings


----------



## pokioh243 (Dec 12, 2010)

This is so true.


----------

